# Athearn underframe



## gerard488 (Mar 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the part number of the underframe in an Athearn ES44AC? 
I am trying to find out if the body shell will interchange with anything else such as a C44-9W. 
The frame for the C44-9W and the AC-4400 have the same part number so I am thinking those two should be interchangable but I need to find out about the ES44AC.
Thanks in advance. G


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might contact this dealer. Their
site offers any number of Athearn frames
and they may be able to give you
an answer to your questions.


http://shop.toyssale.com/athearn+frame?ggkey=athearn+frame

Don


----------

